# Come on you reds: Hublot King Power Red Devil Chronograph



## Michael Weare

A new King Power has been unveiled on the hallowed turf of Old Trafford, the world famous Manchester United football stadium. As with all major Hublot watch launches, Hublot CEO Jean-Claude Biver was on hand to do the unveiling honours.

Featuring new technical details, and equipped with a new chronograph movement with two centre chrono hands providing better readability, the King Power Red Devil is a symbol of fusion and innovation, paying tribute to this most legendary of football clubs.









The Manchester United players, Manager Sir Alex Ferguson and Jean-Claude Biver, CEO of Hublot were all on the pitch to host the presentation of the new King Power Red Devil to the international press.

*Chronograph movement*









In tribute to one of the world's most famous football clubs, for which it has been Official Timekeeper since 2008, Hublot has developed a King Power equipped for the first time with a chronograph movement distinguished by two centre chrono hands. This makes for better readability.

The wearer can keep track of both hands at a glance; the first indicates the seconds, and the other hand, specially developed for football, indicates the time elapsed during the 45 minutes of each half.

*Sapphire dial*

With a sapphire dial, the movement - here in an Aero Bang version - has also undergone new skeleton working, leaving it more open to further reveal the working parts of the watch and its fine mechanics.

*Black ruthenium*

The topside is coated with black ruthenium for a beautiful overall effect. Predominantly red, the minute track, a time counter at 9 o'clock and a date window at 4 o'clock round off the piece, stamped with the Red Devils emblem at 3 o'clock.

*Old Trafford turf*

In a nod to Old Trafford's more than one hundred year-old turf, the watch indexes come in a natural grass-green colour, obtained using real blades of grass from Old Trafford, picked and preserved especially by the club's groundsmen for the making of this limited series.

The freeze-dried blades of grass were inserted into the indexes through an all-new process, then coated with a special transparent lacquer to secure them permanently.

*Micro-blasted*

The King Power case - 48 mm in diameter, here in micro-blasted black ceramic or in 18K King Gold - has been revamped. Its two push-buttons have been redesigned, and are now each protected by a safety bar, which is completely built in either side of the crown. And in a final reference to the legendary club, the black rubber strap has a red line in the centre, directly inspired by Manchester United's famous club colours.

*Limited editions*

There is a limited edition of 500 numbered pieces for the micro-blasted black ceramic version and in 250 pieces for the King Gold 18K version.

*Each signed by Sir Alex Ferguson*

Every watch is accompanied by a certificate guaranteeing its authenticity, signed personally by Sir Alex Ferguson.


----------



## WatchFan56

nice...like the new features of this KP


----------



## Norwich

Does the watch come with a built in mechanism to slow its movement down if Man United are losing , so as to give them the extra 5 min of playing time that refs seem to allow the Dirty Northern moneys ???


----------

